# Caught 'em in the act !!!



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

I was heading to my yard to check something and found the gate torn down and saw a pick-up backed up loading out some metals.. I fumbled with my phone trying to call the sherrif and realized they saw me ... They were getting in the truck so I pulled up to head the off head to head. He swerved left to miss me so I cut hard and floored it T-boning him right behind the passenger side.. I have a big trailer hitch in front of my truck which did a great job of screwing him -up royally ! Knocked the tire off the wheel ...I'm still trying dial out with my damned smart phone while trying to block him in the compound... He gets to the gate first rumbling down the street on three wheels...Every corner I came too there were 1-3 people yelling and all pointing in different directions (honor among thieves, )... It sure felt good ! I finally got thru to escso....I have been wanting to catch them in the act soooo many times .. Finally !!!
Got a little scar on my bumper to talk about !!!
Gotta love Brownsville ! I do remember 50 yrs ago when it was a great place for working families

I think I am going to go by "Ram-bo " for a while !


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Good for you. Most citizens would rather get out of the way and the bad guys counts on this.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That's great...You did the right thing..!! Hit 'em Again...!


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

Just AWESOME! well done

what was the outcome of the scum? they get taken away yo the popo house?


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

This Post is EXCELLENT without pictures, but do you have any????????? Would love to see them. CONGRATSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

HELL YEAH!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I lived there about 30 years ago and it was not much better then. Learned real quick about leaving my bicycle out.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I can only imagine the thoughts running through your head....


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

I work at the scrap yard in Brownsville did you get any names,color of truck,type and size,white or black,let me know and ill let you know.I hate a thief...:no:


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

They got away for now, but the cops have a bolo for a 3 wheeled 80's chevy truck, yellow CONSIDERABLE passenger side damage . Possible excrement interior... ! No Pics...took long enough trying to call dispatch on my damned smart phone...I am going to call this my "Adrenaline year... First a BCS Championship, then a 10 pt. , and now "thug derby"! What's next ???
I realize now that I posted in the wrong section, but adrenaline will do that fer ya' !


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Great for you man. If they want to find them they will with that damage. Really glad you acted. At least that group will not be back to hit you, now next tome use that CCW next time.


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

There ain't nuthin' worse than a thief! Plow em down! I hope they are sitting their butt in jail right now! If not, something tells me they soon will be! Good job Worn Out!


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

No name comes to mind but I will be on the look out fer ya:thumbsup:


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*Pale yellow...*



REDFISH101 said:


> No name comes to mind but I will be on the look out fer ya:thumbsup:


 Considerable damage on the passenger side from the door aft...He's already been to see y'all any number of times...


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

All for a plow"em over law!


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Right on....Hate theives. Couple of years back, I caught a guy in the middle of the workday, at my main yard, on one of my customers boats trying to take some electronics. Said the owner sent him out to remove and bench test. 

I know ever marine electronics tech in town and I he wasn't one of them. Called our zone deputy on his cell and he was there in about 5 minutes. I kept the guy on the boat with a 40cal SW in my hand.

He left in handcuffs, arrested for tresspassing and felony grand theft. Owner pressed charges. 

I've got IR cameras now. No theft problems when your workplace has weapons and cameras.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Patriot said:


> Right on....Hate theives. Couple of years back, I caught a guy in the middle of the workday, at my main yard, on one of my customers boats trying to take some electronics. Said the owner sent him out to remove and bench test.
> 
> I know ever marine electronics tech in town and I he wasn't one of them. Called our zone deputy on his cell and he was there in about 5 minutes. I kept the guy on the boat with a 40cal SW in my hand.
> 
> ...


I sure do love hearing these stories..


----------



## Too much junk (Jul 8, 2011)

Way to go Rambo:thumbup:


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Great job Rambo , I hate a thief


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad it came out good for you, with a different deputy there could have been a very different outcome.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Worn Out said:


> I was heading to my yard to check something and found the gate torn down and saw a pick-up backed up loading out some metals.. I fumbled with my phone trying to call the sherrif and realized they saw me ... They were getting in the truck so I pulled up to head the off head to head. He swerved left to miss me so I cut hard and floored it T-boning him right behind the passenger side.. I have a big trailer hitch in front of my truck which did a great job of screwing him -up royally ! Knocked the tire off the wheel ...I'm still trying dial out with my damned smart phone while trying to block him in the compound... He gets to the gate first rumbling down the street on three wheels...Every corner I came too there were 1-3 people yelling and all pointing in different directions (honor among thieves, )... It sure felt good ! I finally got thru to escso....I have been wanting to catch them in the act soooo many times .. Finally !!!
> Got a little scar on my bumper to talk about !!!
> Gotta love Brownsville ! I do remember 50 yrs ago when it was a great place for working families
> 
> I think I am going to go by "Ram-bo " for a while !


 
Right on Ram-Bo!!


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

Thats awesome, good job on catching them.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Great story man!!! Always fun to catch thieves in the act. Good luck catching them


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

Awesome! Worn out, you da man! I know it wouldn't be a good idea but it would be damned hard not to pull and blow a couple more tires flat on that truck of theirs.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*I had my sig 226 at hand...15 +1... But,,,*



Deeplines said:


> Great for you man. If they want to find them they will with that damage. Really glad you acted. At least that group will not be back to hit you, now next tome use that CCW next time.


They were taking property , not approaching me... 
I was ready if it turned differently, but the one thing that sticks in my mind is that "When you pull the gun, your life changes forever"...
I don't recall any " Life changing instances" That neede a gun , "yet" ... It was at hand...


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

*Ram-bo*

Damn John! Give them hell!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome !!! Glad you got a lick in on'em. Wish you could of caught the look on their face on video. Would of been priceless LOL

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*Don't get me " wrong"...*

... I" WAS MAD" !!! Those who know me , know that I do lose "tact" when that happens...


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Can you imagine what was going through the thief's mind,"WHO THE HELL IS THIS GUY", good job Rambo.


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Patriot said:


> Right on....Hate theives. Couple of years back, I caught a guy in the middle of the workday, at my main yard, on one of my customers boats trying to take some electronics. Said the owner sent him out to remove and bench test.
> 
> I know ever marine electronics tech in town and I he wasn't one of them. Called our zone deputy on his cell and he was there in about 5 minutes. I kept the guy on the boat with a 40cal SW in my hand.
> 
> ...


Yep, I love hearing these stories too. Protect and defend!


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

Worn Out said:


> *They were taking property , not approaching me... *
> I was ready if it turned differently, but the one thing that sticks in my mind is that "When you pull the gun, your life changes forever"...
> I don't recall any " Life changing instances" That neede a gun , "yet" ... It was at hand...


Yep, good thinking under pressure. No doubt you had no justification to expose your firearm. I just meant the thought is sweet.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Good for you!! Too bad you did not disable that pos completely. Then YOU could drag their crap to the scrap yard. lol


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*it was...*



Seanpcola said:


> Yep, good thinking under pressure. No doubt you had no justification to expose your firearm. I just meant the thought is sweet.


 Sweet ... knowing I was ready... I just wish I had one more broadside hit!
I have finally realized that I miss the adrenaline in my life ! I found it in winning contracts, shootinf ducks, and game...Winning contracts is behind me.. Look out ducks; game and thugs (on my property ) ! I truly love the way I
feel tonight... !


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*I do need...*

.. to be able to dial my phone quickly...It doesn't know that it is a phone for 6 steps....


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Worn Out said:


> They were taking property , not approaching me...
> I was ready if it turned differently, but the one thing that sticks in my mind is that "When you pull the gun, your life changes forever"...
> I don't recall any " Life changing instances" That neede a gun , "yet" ... It was at hand...


I agree, just caught up reading your post. I come from a family where it has happened.

Better to let them know you are serious and let the INS. Pay for the missing stuff.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I bet this is how you felt!


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*Close !*



deersniper270 said:


> I bet this is how you felt!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cA3PeFjAGKQ


 Yep !... It is still going strong !... My wife is scared to go to bed... !


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

If you think about it the video is ironic in how he had problems with the new technology (like ur smart phone) and used brute force (like you ramming them!)!

Haha love Rambo and glad you got your point across to them. Hopefully they will be caught. If anything they are a vehicle down and won't be back anytime soon!


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

WORNOUT

I KNOW YOU WELL...YOU WILL BE SNORING BY 930PM. THE SCOTCH YOU ARE DRINKING RIGHT NOW IS GOING TO PUT YOU ASLEEP!

kELLY SAYS HI TO YOU AND SUSAN. SHE IS READY FOR SOME MORE OF YOUR GOOD COOKING


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

Yep, adrenaline rush....no better drug.:thumbsup:


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Man that rambo video makes me feel old. How old was Stallone in that anyhow - like 12?


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*OK Wes...*

9: 45.... Can't think about going to bed, and Susan is getting to be quite defensive !.... I am pondering... Is life the pursuit of adrenaline or satisfaction, or , does the latter come from from the former... I am a re-invigorated man tonight...Look out 12 pt bucks tomorrow ! I'm heading to Hit-N-Miss !


----------



## captsi (Feb 26, 2011)

Sweet. Way to be a man of action. Feels good to be tested and react not only logical and tactfully but successfully. Sleep well, and I hope you aren't sore in the am... I'm sure they will be.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

What part of the Brownsville area are we talking about? If you have continued problems it's possible others could help. Not saying myself but there's a chance others could help.


----------



## llacf2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Its good to hear about pepole fighting back ...


----------



## wanabe fishing (Sep 28, 2007)

You did good. I know of 2 people who recently had the same situation, reacted differently, and had a very different outcome. They are now in jail on murder charges and a $500,000 bond.

http://starherald.net/local/x1405466501/Two-in-shooting-remain-behind-bars-FBI-has-investigated-case


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

John, I'm sure you scared the hell out of em! That was a great deer you shot, my dad is jealous to say the least! You are correct about the gun though, shots fired changes lives, not just theirs either... Take care!


----------



## Suprman (Jul 11, 2011)

Good Job! Teach em We will not tolerate this behavior anymore!


----------

